# Southern CA 4th of July



## thetaxqueen (May 31, 2016)

Capistrano Surfside Inn

1br from July 3 - July 10

$700 for the week

Nice resort at a GREAT price


----------



## VegasBella (May 31, 2016)

I've never stayed there but I've stayed at the resort right next to it. It's a nice place to stay because the ocean is right there. You can take the pedestrian bridge across the highway and train tracks to the ocean. Many rooms have ocean views and I've seen dolphins when I looked out from my balcony. At night people have bonfires in the fire pits and that's fun to watch too. Dana Point is a nice coastal town with plenty to do.

Edit to add...
50 free things to do in Orange County: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/park-717403-aug-center.html
My picks are these:

2. Village Art Faire, San Clemente: On the first Sunday of every month, enjoy this downtown art fair, which highlights the work of more than 60 artists and artisans. 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. June 5, *July 3,* Aug. 7, Sept. 4. villagesanclemente.org/village-art-faire/

4. Pacific Marine Mammal Center, Laguna Beach: Right now, this rescue center in Laguna Canyon for sick and starving seals and sea lions is busier than ever, with calls coming in from all over. Come in any day between 10-4 to see them getting well before being released back into the wild. Warning, though: *They’re so cute* you’ll just have to donate fish for their dinner. 20612 Laguna Canyon Road, Laguna Beach. pacificmmc.org

9. Community Day Sundays at the Back Bay Science Center, Newport Beach: Every Sunday from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m., enjoy the Upper Newport Bay and a research and education center. Experience tidepool touch tanks, see water birds, learn in the Teaching Lab. 600 Shellmaker Road, Newport Beach. All ages welcome. backbaysciencecenter.org

12. Downtown Fullerton Art Walks: Every first Friday of the month, from 6 p.m. to 10 p.m. stroll the galleries and venues of this event. June 3, *July 1* and Aug. 5. Start your walk at one of more than a dozen galleries and other businesses, where you can get a map of the venues. Fullertonartwalk.com

27. Historic Yorba Cemetery Tours, Yorba Linda: This pioneer cemetery opens to the public with free tours, on the first Saturday of every month from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. Next first Saturdays: June 4, *July 2*, Aug. 6. Pioneers of Santa Ana Canyon and their descendents were buried here from 1860 until 1939. It is located in Woodgate Park. Today, it is a historical site operated by Orange County Parks. Tour dates may be scheduled by reservation. 714-973-3190 or keyranch@ocparks.com.

49. Ride the Laguna Beach trolley: Until June 24, this cute trolley runs only Fridays-Sundays. On June 24, it begins its daily summer schedule, operating 9:30 a.m. to 11:30 p.m. every day until Aug. 31. The trolley runs *along the PCH from Dana Point to North Laguna*, and also to the festivals in the summer. Download the app. (Note: *Dana Point has a connecting trolley*, but they haven’t published their summer schedule yet.) Visitlagunabeach.com/trolley or 949-497-0766.


----------



## thetaxqueen (Jun 3, 2016)

*Unit Rented*

This Unit has been rented

Thank you TUG


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 12, 2016)

now I'm regretting not taking this one because it would have filled in a gap I now have. If I had taken this one I would have had 4 consecutive weeks in so-cal. bummer

whoever got it, enjoy!


----------

